
Keeping OpenAPI DRY and Portable - pytlesk4
https://stoplight.io/blog/keeping-openapi-dry-and-portable/
======
verdverm
[https://cuelang.org/docs/integrations/openapi/](https://cuelang.org/docs/integrations/openapi/)

